# a loco, loco y medio



## Crystal08

¿Y qué quieres? A loco, loco y medio
 
avrei bisogno di sapere se questo è effettivamente un modo di dire argentino mi chiedevo se esiste un modo di dire italiano che recita più
o meno lo stesso oppure se mi conviene tradurre il detto calcandolo dallo spagnolo?​


----------



## Larroja

Crystal08 said:


> ¿Y qué quieres? A loco, loco y medio
> 
> *A*vrei bisogno di sapere se questo è effettivamente un modo di dire argentino*. M*i chiedevo se esiste un modo di dire italiano che recita più o meno lo stesso oppure se mi conviene tradurre il detto calcandolo dallo spagnolo?​



E un po' di contesto, no?


----------



## Neuromante

Es una respuesta que se da cuando se está hablando de alguien con algún defecto del carácter que le está haciendo (Por esa característica)a otra persona algo que no te agrada. Viene a decir que se le debería responder con el mismo defecto aumentado.

Y no es una forma de hablar argentina. Simplemente sus posibilidades de uso son bastante limitadas.


----------



## gatogab

*a loco, loco y medio* 
Significa que si un tal es loco, el otro lo supera media vez  en locura.
*"Pazzo, pazzo e mezzo"*?


----------



## Crystal08

eh sì, ma la sola traduzione in italiano non mi sembra che renda bene quanto in spagnolo. Ci vorrebbe un detto/frase fatta...


----------



## Larroja

Crystal08 said:


> eh sì, ma la sola traduzione in italiano non mi sembra che renda bene quanto in spagnolo. Ci vorrebbe un detto/frase fatta...



Continuo a credere che questa frase fatta con un po' di contesto può saltar fuori. Senza, no.


----------



## Crystal08

Marito  e moglie hanno discusso con un vicino di casa per via di una finestra che sta costruendo:
 
Ana: ¿Y va a pintar también, no? 
Leonardo : Aha, sí pero se lo tuve que pedir a los gritos, ¿eh?.
Ana: ¡Jó, che!.
Leonardo : ¿Y qué quieres?A loco, loco y medio.
Ana: ¡Qué deje todo igual, eh!
Leonardo: Sí, osea le dije. Pobre me parece que se asustó.
Ana: ¡Piquito!


----------



## honeyheart

L'espressione non mi è molto familiare, e non riesco a capire se significa "se lui è pazzo io lo sono di più" (atteggiamento litigioso) oppure "per ragionare con un pazzo bisogna diventare più pazzo di lui" (metodo per trovare una soluzione favorevole ma pacifica). 


P.D.: 





gatogab said:


> Significa que si un tal *es loco*, el otro lo supera media vez  en locura.


¿Qué hacés, gatogab, *estás loco*? Después de que nos acribillamos a posts con Oscar para establecer que "loco" se usa con "estar" y no con "ser", ¿vos escribís esto? ¡Traición!  Bueno, me rindo, si quieren ser locos, sean...


----------



## Larroja

Crystal08 said:


> ¿Y qué quieres?A loco, loco y medio.




Sono felice di annunciarti che il mio _Dizionario dei proverbi italiani_ di Carlo Lapucci (Arnoldo Mondadori) riporta "A un pazzo, un pazzo e mezzo" con questa spiegazione: gli argomenti vanno controbattuti sullo stesso piano, la pazzia con la pazzia e non con la ragione. Sulla stessa onda anche altri proverbi: "A popolo pazzo, prete spiritato" e "Per prendere un furbo ci vuole un furbo e mezzo." 
Ciao!


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> L'espressione non mi è molto familiare, e non riesco a capire se significa "se lui è pazzo io lo sono di più" (atteggiamento litigioso) oppure "per ragionare con un pazzo bisogna diventare più pazzo di lui" (metodo per trovare una soluzione favorevole ma pacifica).
> Lo tuvo que gritonear para que pintara la ventana, es decir, que para convencerlo Leonardo tuvo que enloquecer media vez más del grado de locura del vecino.
> P.D.:
> ¿Qué hacés, gatogab, *estás loco*? Después de que nos acribillamos a posts con Oscar para establecer que "loco" se usa con "estar" y no con "ser", ¿vos escribís esto? ¡Traición!  Bueno, me rindo, si quieren ser locos, sean... dicen que no son todos los que están, ni que están todos los que son, ¿lo recuerdas?


PD
"Per prendere un furbo ci vuole un furbo e mezzo." = per convincere un pazzo a pitturare una finestra ci vuole un pazzo e mezzo.


----------



## Crystal08

Larroja said:


> Sono felice di annunciarti che il mio _Dizionario dei proverbi italiani_ di Carlo Lapucci (Arnoldo Mondadori) riporta "A un pazzo, un pazzo e mezzo" con questa spiegazione: gli argomenti vanno controbattuti sullo stesso piano, la pazzia con la pazzia e non con la ragione. Sulla stessa onda anche altri proverbi: "A popolo pazzo, prete spiritato" e "Per prendere un furbo ci vuole un furbo e mezzo."
> Ciao!


 

Grazie mille 
sono tutte ottime soluzioni!
Io propenderei per attenermi al calco della frase spagnola!


----------



## Larroja

Crystal08 said:


> Io propenderei per attenermi al calco della frase spagnola!



Io indicavo gli altri proverbi per completezza d'informazione, ma questa mi sembra l'unica soluzione sensata. Che non è un calco, ma un proverbio che condividiamo con gli spagnoli.


----------



## gatogab

¿Así?





gatogab said:


> *a loco, loco y medio*
> Significa que si un tal es loco, el otro lo supera media vez en locura.
> *" a un pazzo, pazzo e mezzo"*?


----------



## Jube

La expresión equivale lisa y llanamente a "subir la apuesta"
es la misma situacion que se da en un juego como el _poker_ (se puede decir poker aquí?) o el _truco_, si el que apuesta aparenta tener una carta alta, el que sube la apuesta debe aparentar tener una carta mas alta.
cordiales saludos


----------



## Neuromante

No equivale a "subir la apuesta", en absoluto.
Es una forma de decir que si el otro, el antagonista, toma una actitud tú le vas a responder con esa misma actitud ampliada. En todo caso equivaldría a "*Para* (Chulo, tacaño, egocéntrico, retorcido... siempre algo negativo, en todo caso) *yo*"

Pd: En español se llama "póquer" Si es que te refieres al juego de cartas, claro...  Es que aquí no hablamos inglés


----------



## gatogab

Jube said:


> La expresión equivale lisa y llanamente a "subir la apuesta"
> es la misma situacion que se da en un juego como el _poker_ (se puede decir poker aquí?) o el _truco_, si el que apuesta aparenta tener una carta alta, el que sube la apuesta debe aparentar tener una carta mas alta.
> cordiales saludos


Jube, con la historia de Leonardo que gritonea al vecino pa' que le pinte la ventana, tu aporte no tiene mucho que ver, lo interesante, muy intereante, es esta nueva expresión para la más conocida como *"bluf"*  en el juego del póquer. ¿Me das un ejemplo?
Gracias.


----------

